# GDWM - microfibre choice...



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

Recently started a GDWM or multiple microfibre wash method, am using In2detailing plush yellow Korean 350gsm towels, what other towels are folk using???

Cheers


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

any paint safe will be fine but personally I dont do this at all as it creates so much extra washing and faff - I much prefer a nice soft grout sponge


----------

